# What class of grinder should I look out for?



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Fracino Heavenly will be arriving soon. I have no grinder yet. Which kind of grinder should I look out for? You never know what might pop up on ebay so I don't want to set my sights too low and miss a bargain. What would be considered a good bedfellow for the heavenly. What do current owners use, and are you happy with it?

Also, how are the Fracino grinders thought of? Should I keep the whole setup in house?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If it was me I'd want at least a Mazzer Super Jolly, Eureka Zenith 65E or some similar 64mm burr grinder or bigger. The better the grinder the better the coffee should be (roughly) but it does obviously depend on budget and size restrictions. Up to you really whether to get what you can now and save for better, or wait till something suitable comes up in £250+ bracket.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

What about Fracino?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Fracino grinders are re-badged cunil and compak if I remember right


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

@tAClue

How much can you spend?

Would you consider a fixer upper?


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> @tAClue
> 
> How much can you spend?
> 
> Would you consider a fixer upper?


I would prefer a fixer upper if the end result was better than what I would get for one that needed nothing doing, I often take this approach.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you bought something like this you hope to bring it back to full working order. If however the electronics were shot and an uneconomical repair you might still convert it to manual operation. Either way you have a decent large burr grinder

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Macap-MXD-Xtreme-Coffee-Grinder-Spares-Or-Repair/372009994326?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

I see we think alike @grumpydaddy I've had my eye on that for a few days now


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Don't know if I undervalued that one @grumpydaddy but didn't win it either way.......the search continues....


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> Fracino grinders are re-badged cunil and compak if I remember right


Is that a good thing?


----------

